# Sizeable window?



## laurv (Feb 15, 2014)

At least vertically? Please? Or make it few pixels taller?

I love the GPU-Z tool, and regularly use the ROG interface since it appeared (having an Asus ROG board/gpu too). Right now my biggest problem is the fact that I have an ugly vertical scrollbar on the right side of the GPU-Z window, which can be scrolled exactly 3 pixels. This only appears for the 2nd, 3rd, etc GPU, and does not appear for the first (the first does not show the split into dedicated/dynamic for the memory, therefore it fits the screen, but the other have one additional row, therefore they don't fit the screen, so the vertical scrollbar appears. I want to get rid of it, by being able to extend the window vertically, by few pixels, or select what rows to "hide" in the "sensors" tab. I am only talking about "sensors" tab.

Any chances? Thanks in advance.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2014)

Screenshot please


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 15, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> Screenshot please


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Feb 17, 2014)

And here.




What annoys me more is the "Temperat" so yes please make the window sizeable. Like ATI's AMD's CCC.

_(1920 x 1200 / 60 Hz screen , Windows 7 x64)_


----------



## laurv (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks to the users who posted photos, I don't come here often (got email about replies), I am generally a busy guy, I don't play games, and only use my GPU's for math computing. All photos posted above show the "happy" (well... you understand what I mean) situation in which the scrollbar may be needed, as there are lots of info to display. My case, using gtx580 and the ROG layout, the bar is no needed at all, I can see all the info, and would only need to move the bar 3 pixels up/down (still seeing all the info!), so what I was hinting at, the bar is ugly and not necessary.
Also, +1 here, for the user talking about "temperat" , we may need a window which is sizeable on horizontal too..


----------



## laurv (May 10, 2014)

Will the "most important feature" added to 0.7.8 ever work for the rog skin too? 
(see, I am a persistent son of the gun..)
We saw the feature working nice in the standard skin, we love long graphs, but hate white color, too bright in the night when we play solitaire... 
Thanks a lot in advance...


----------



## laurv (Aug 15, 2014)

C'mon men, this is frustrating! Another new release few days ago, and the ROG skin is not yet sizeable...


----------



## FX-GMC (Aug 15, 2014)

laurv said:


> C'mon men, this is frustrating! Another new release few days ago, and the ROG skin is not yet sizeable...



You could always write a piece of software yourself that will meet all your requirements. 



laurv said:


> Will the "most important feature" added to 0.7.8 ever work for the rog skin too?
> (see, I am a persistent son of the gun..)
> We saw the feature working nice in the standard skin, we love long graphs, *but hate white color, too bright in the night when we play solitaire... *
> Thanks a lot in advance...



Turn down the brightness.....also....do you really need GPU-Z running for solitaire?


----------



## laurv (Sep 4, 2014)

Grrrr... Turn on your joke detector man! 
And accept that techpowerup screwed a bit when offered a feature only for half of the users of the toy, and systematically refuse to offer it to the other people too. 
You didn't imagine I play the solitaire game in the night... Or did you? Or you think that turning down the brightness only affects one window on the screen and lets the other unaffected? 
Grrrr...


----------



## FX-GMC (Sep 18, 2014)

laurv said:


> Grrrr... Turn on your joke detector man!
> And accept that techpowerup screwed a bit when offered a feature only for half of the users of the toy, and systematically refuse to offer it to the other people too.
> You didn't imagine I play the solitaire game in the night... Or did you? Or you think that turning down the brightness only affects one window on the screen and lets the other unaffected?
> Grrrr...



They're GRRRRREAT!


----------



## laurv (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, now after 0.8 is out, it is getting clear: some third party made the ROG skin for them, and nobody there at TechPowerUp has any idea hpw to make the ROG skin extensible too...


----------



## laurv (Jan 22, 2015)

Another update (4th) which totally ignored the ROG skin... Thanks tpu.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2015)

Just didn't have time to look into it.


----------



## Raw (Jan 22, 2015)

laurv said:


> Another update (4th) which totally ignored the ROG skin... Thanks tpu.


it's FREE!
Or didn't you notice that?
You could always just use some other software instead of GPU....   or probably not.
Maybe if you tried "complaining" a bit or bitching every other post, flooding the forum with spam?
That should do the trick, eh?
Man, some people.


----------



## laurv (Mar 20, 2015)

fifth... (0.8.2)
I am more and more convinced they actually don't know how to modify the rog skin...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 20, 2015)

i think you will find your answer in W1zz's post.   #13


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 20, 2015)

jesus, well I atleast appreciate the work put into FREE software... "persistant" isn't really a good description of this type of request...I'd have to say, rude, or nagging....Maybe even impatient.

CLEARLY more important things lie ahead of This un-important issue OP, chill out, and when there is time, it will get fixed.


----------

